# Alternative for G-052-162-A2 (01M tranny)



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Alternatives for G-052-162-A2 / VW TL 52162 (01M tranny)*

Hey fellas,
For the longest time, I've been looking for an alternative ATF to VW's VW TL 52162 (or G-052-162-A2, Esso LT-71141). I've been using Pentosin ATF1 for the last 2 changes. Now I see alternatives entering the market. Here are some info I found on the web... 
Valvoline MaxLife: http://store.europarts-sd.com/ATFspecguide.pdf 
Mobil 1 ATF: http://www.mobiloil.com/USA-En....aspx 
Redline D4 ATF: http://www.redlineoil.com/prod...yID=8
Chevron Multi-Vehicle: http://www.chevron.com/product....aspx
Castrol Import Multi-Vehicle: http://www.castrol.com/liveass...V.pdf
Has anyone tried them?


_Modified by Cadenza_7o at 12:24 PM 3-27-2009_


----------



## tuddles2003 (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: Alternatives for G-052-162-A2 / VW TL 52162 (Cadenza_7o)*

I have been using Max Life for awhile now and have not had anything happen so I guess it works for me.
I have not tried anything else but I am do to change it soon so I will try another brand that says is compatible and will let you know. 
Just call me the guinea pig


----------



## Vitamin T (Feb 2, 2004)

Hey guys,

I have a 2002 Jetta MK4 1.8T with Automatic Transmission.

Have any of you has use *Castrol Transmax™ - Automatic Transmission Fluid*? On the rear of the bottle does not mention is G052162 / VW TL 52162 compatible.

Any comments?

Checking on the net for the Product Data on this ATF oil it says it meet G052162 / VW TL 52162.

So I just want to be sure and not fu#& up my automatic transmission.

http://www.castrol.com/liveassets/b...G/local_assets/downloads/p,q/pds_ImportMV.pdf

Thx you for your comments


----------



## Endri78 (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi,

I want to use Pentosin ATF1 for my Passat 1.9 TDI. Are satisfited with this fluid??

Thnx in advance


----------



## nbpt100 (Nov 24, 2015)

Of those ATF's listed above by the OP, only the Valvoline max life mentions meeting any Audi/VW specs.


----------



## nbpt100 (Nov 24, 2015)

I was at the parts store recently and saw that the Lucas Multi-vehicle Semi-Synthetic ATF meets the VW spec.

http://lucasoil.com/products/problem-solvers-utility/lucas-oil-multi-vehicle-atf


----------



## nbpt100 (Nov 24, 2015)

Was at a different parts store today and an oil distributor rep was there and he recommended Wolf's Head full synthetic ATF. They say they meet the VW spec as well as many other European car specs.


----------



## HGB (Aug 23, 2002)

*Trans fluid*

I am not buying this bs about "Euro" cars and "special trans fluids". What the hell is so special about a VW automatic trans and the fluid they use? Compared to every other manufacturers, we are the ones going nuts over and confusing the issues with fluid, the rumors, the secrets, the..."you can only use vw transmission fluid in this trans", The "life time trans fluid", the trans is "sealed"... Ok a manual trans uses gear oil, ( Ford used auto trans fluid in the T5 mustang trans, shifts great in the cold, honda can use motor oil in some of their trans, etc ) A CVT trans uses CVT fluid...but a damn 01M, 4 speed automatic, the same trans that gave vw automatics a bad name for a number of reasons! Now there are synthetic trans fluids that can go in these and work fine and regular fluid that can work as well. The trick is to get a fluid type that wont eat the pistons, and seals...and one that won't foam when under pressure at the trans pump, because the air bubbles are like air in a brake line under braking. Also it must be able to not break down quickly, same viscosity and can hold and transfer heat. Stick with a fluid you started with, mixing them can sometimes cause chemical reactions. When you change, get all the old fluid out by either a trans fluid machine, or as you add fluid you drain the old one from one of the cooler ports that the fluid is coming out of when started till the fluid is clean from that port ( connect a fitting to the port, a hose and lead the hose into a bottle or drain pan to catch the old fluid... McGyver style ) Or drain and fill, run the engine, drain and fill, run the engine till you get mostly clean fluid from the plug. You can remove the 5mm plug, then put the allen back in the same hole and remove the level pipe, this will drain the pan faster and prevent the mess when removing the pan.
The thing among others like valve body/solenoid/ribbon that cause issues with the 01M is heat. The trans get hot, sometimes heating up the coolant in the trans cooler ( really that thing is a temp maintenance item, brings the trans up to temp...it cools nothing. A real cooler is a unit independent of the radiator, lines from the trans to a cooler in front of the radiator. The other issue is the gear oil in the diff section, over time the seals that separate auto section and the diff section wear out and now gear oil is mixing with the trans fluid. Eventually you end up with all sorts of issues due to this...your average Joe goes to a shop and hears $3000 to $ 4000 for rebuild, replacement, so that Joe says the hell with this, VWs are junk, and buys a Japanese car and swear to never go vw again. Running trans fluid in the diff section solves that issue, if it leaks, you wont even know as both fluids are the same, just like most trans. I have taken them apart, along with the ZF 5HP19, modify them, rebuild them, not a damn thing is so special about them compared to other trans. I have used castrol multi vehicle, peak, mobil 1, valvoline, vw stuff, pentosin, etc. The other issue is driver input...yeah the driving style...you know, car is backing out, then bam! Throw it in drive while its still rolling backwards or vice-versa...that messes up alot of things, breaks things, etc. Stopping the vehicle, engaging a gear, wait till it engages then press the accelorator...that prevents alot of things from happening for the most part. Just ask the senior citizen you buy a jetta from with 70,000 miles on the car.


----------



## nbpt100 (Nov 24, 2015)

I recently used the Full Synthetic Multi-Vehicle Wolfs Head ATF and so far so good. At about $6 quart and made in USA. What is not to like?

I did the Kerma mode with only 3 clicks (being conservative since it is very hard to go back). 

The car seems to shift the same to better than before. Less surging on the 2-3 around 40 mph. I will have to somewhat agree with HGB. I now believe there is some hype and a lack of information around the VW recommended fluids.


----------



## Fogcat (Apr 29, 2015)

I do not make a specific recommendation for the "M" transmission. For the "G" however, it is made by Aisin and used in many other car makes. I am sure this applies to the "M". The "G" uses many other trany fluids that are specifically made for that model (or should I say the model is engineered for the properties that the fluid has). Specifically the type T-IV /3309 fluid. The Audi/VW fluid IS Type T-IV/3309! 

Look in "Bob is the oil guy" forum for specifics about the "M". You will find fluids that will work and do not violate the specs. Audi/VW specs are the same as the manufacturer of the transmission. Like any auto manufacturer, their parts are often made by other companies to match specs that AUdi/VW desire. In the case of "G" that includes Toyota, Volvo, BMW and others. Do some searches and you can verify this.

Peace out.


----------



## rcprato (Sep 14, 2007)

I am using the Ravenol products you get through Blauparts online, made in Germany and I feel a very good product that meets VW Specs.

Personally I don't put any fluids in my VW's that don't meet the spec that VW has published, it makes me feel better that I'm not saving a penny to spend thousands later.
http://www.blauparts.com/


----------



## bkpassat (Jun 18, 2012)

Fogcat said:


> I do not make a specific recommendation for the "M" transmission. For the "G" however, it is made by Aisin and used in many other car makes. I am sure this applies to the "M". The "G" uses many other trany fluids that are specifically made for that model (or should I say the model is engineered for the properties that the fluid has). Specifically the type T-IV /3309 fluid. The Audi/VW fluid IS Type T-IV/3309!
> 
> Look in "Bob is the oil guy" forum for specifics about the "M". You will find fluids that will work and do not violate the specs. Audi/VW specs are the same as the manufacturer of the transmission. Like any auto manufacturer, their parts are often made by other companies to match specs that AUdi/VW desire. In the case of "G" that includes Toyota, Volvo, BMW and others. Do some searches and you can verify this.
> 
> Peace out.


http://www.autohausaz.com/pn/atf0t4 Aisin T-IV fluid for the Aisin made transmission. $6.39/qt

"Original equipment fluid for Aisin transmissions in Lexus/Scion/Toyota, Porsche, Mini, Audi/VW and Volvo models. Meets JWS3309 Type-IV specifications in Audi/VW G055025 (-A2),"


----------

